# Get outta the Rat Race (General Business, Entrepreneurship, ect.)



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 16, 2022)

Note: If a general or entrepreneurship thread exists already I'm unable to find it, and the general search is down atm due to Tranny Janny DdOS attacks ect.

Many aspiring autist both in lurking and active participation here on the farms may yet have a business idea, invention idea, or product proposal. However due to just being the nature of the beast they may not have the answers to some concepts you'd otherwise need to understand to begin your attempted escape from the 9-5 rat race of burger flipping ect.

Examples:
"Do I need to copyright/patent my idea before trying to pitch it to a company?"

"How do I conduct a market research study before I make a new product proposal?"

"Who do I contact in a company to pitch my invention too? Or do I just sell it myself?"


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 16, 2022)

anyone who gets their business advice from kiwi farms deserves everything that's going to happen to them


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Nov 16, 2022)

As soon as Kellogg's buys my idea for pizza flavored Pop-Tarts, I'm outta here!


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 16, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> As soon as Kellogg's buys my idea for pizza flavored Pop-Tarts, I'm outta here!


You've just described hot pockets.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Nov 16, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> You've just described hot pockets.


Fruit filled Hot Pockets are phase two of my master plan.


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 16, 2022)

Personally atm I'm trying to do demographic and general market research atm before pitching a new product line to a local business. But I'm having trouble doing so as I can't Personally offer compensation to participants like companies usually would.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 16, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> I can't Personally offer compensation


we will test your product for free, you can trust us kiwibro

also lolpoor


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 16, 2022)

Things are so fucked your only hope is having some corporation buy your patent, and those corporations are now in a firing spree.


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 16, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> we will test your product for free, you can trust us kiwibro
> 
> also lolpoor


I can't legally make the product and distribute it because it's alcohol.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Nov 16, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> I can't legally make the product and distribute it because it's alcohol.


Vodka infused Pop-Tarts?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 16, 2022)

Would anyone like to purchase the schematics for manufacturing and building 3d printed land mines? Only 100,00 BAT


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 16, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Vodka infused Pop-Tarts?


Rice based liquors


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 17, 2022)

Got a meeting with the brewery president so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Spud (Nov 17, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> Got a meeting with the brewery president so hopefully that's a good sign.


Good luck bro


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 17, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> Got a meeting with the brewery president so hopefully that's a good sign.


Have them name it "Corner Moon" so we all know it's a sneaky-cheeky reference.


----------



## I faked the autism (Nov 17, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> anyone who gets their business advice from kiwi farms deserves everything that's going to happen to them


Just buy the dip bro


----------



## Dread First (Nov 18, 2022)

Obligatory warning I give to all young upstarts: if everyone on the planet simultaneously decided to drop out of the rat race, society across the globe would instantaneously collapse. We're _also_ in the early days of a global recession, so starting a new business will be even _more_ of an uphill battle for you. Also, you're literally asking for entrepreneurship advice from a forum whose merchandise is limited to autistic clothing and minted Sonichu silver. *No one* wants to do business with a person who consults autistic retards on the internet for advice. *You have been warned*.

There is no clear-cut way to "start" a business because everyone's starting point is fundamentally different. A young upstart in NYC face an extremely uphill battle getting _any_ type of business off the ground, and there is a high failure (i.e. shuttering in less than 5 years) rate. _However_, it must be said that NYC is also quite literally one of, if not _the _largest metropolitan regions in the entire USA. If you succeed and you have _sustained_ business, you're pretty much good to go indefinitely. A young upstart in Knoxville, however, has a different challenge: businesses are easy to start, but there's a very low ceiling for how much you can realistically grow because well... _everyone_'s able to get in on the action.

This is an extremely non-specific and hyperbolic example, and the reality is far more complex than I'd care to get into. But if you're sincerely concerned with starting a small business, I would look into the laws in your state/municipality to see what initial hurdles you'll have to overcome. If you balk at the cost of certifications, licensing, and all that other stuff, get back to work you filthy wagie.


----------



## Samuel Hyde (Nov 20, 2022)

Dread First said:


> Obligatory warning I give to all young upstarts: if everyone on the planet simultaneously decided to drop out of the rat race, society across the globe would instantaneously collapse. We're _also_ in the early days of a global recession, so starting a new business will be even _more_ of an uphill battle for you. Also, you're literally asking for entrepreneurship advice from a forum whose merchandise is limited to autistic clothing and minted Sonichu silver. *No one* wants to do business with a person who consults autistic retards on the internet for advice. *You have been warned*.
> 
> There is no clear-cut way to "start" a business because everyone's starting point is fundamentally different. A young upstart in NYC face an extremely uphill battle getting _any_ type of business off the ground, and there is a high failure (i.e. shuttering in less than 5 years) rate. _However_, it must be said that NYC is also quite literally one of, if not _the _largest metropolitan regions in the entire USA. If you succeed and you have _sustained_ business, you're pretty much good to go indefinitely. A young upstart in Knoxville, however, has a different challenge: businesses are easy to start, but there's a very low ceiling for how much you can realistically grow because well... _everyone_'s able to get in on the action.
> 
> This is an extremely non-specific and hyperbolic example, and the reality is far more complex than I'd care to get into. But if you're sincerely concerned with starting a small business, I would look into the laws in your state/municipality to see what initial hurdles you'll have to overcome. If you balk at the cost of certifications, licensing, and all that other stuff, get back to work you filthy wagie.


It really depends on the kind of businesses people start opening.  If everyone opened a business doing something like drop shipping then yeah society would collapse since that isn't generating any real economic activity.  The same thing is true for MLMs, most entertainment businesses, probably more categories than I can think of.

But most businesses got started because entrepreneurs took the risk and decided to quit the rat race.  Farmers are business owners who make our food and many of them are self employed as well. In the past it was more common for them to be self employed.  Not only that, but the majority of the global population was in some way agricultural until about 100 years ago.  Small businesses also played a much bigger role in the economy 

The modern economy is dominated by mega-corps, but it doesn't have to be like that.  Big businesses are enormously inefficient and once they get to about 50-100 people or so you start to develop a managerial class which helps the business focus efforts at first, but as the business grows the managers just multiply and become parasites.  Big businesses are shockingly wasteful in ways that small businesses or one-man-shops aren't.  Publicly traded companies in particular seem to be the worst culprit since that means more red tape and compliance costs from organizations like the SEC and IRS to make sure you do the bookkeeping for our (((financial overlords))).  Tons of businesses like paper mills show regular profit but have effectively zero net growth so they look bad to investors.  They also tend to be fairly small


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Nov 21, 2022)

Most of these larger entities are literally Zombie companies living off revolving debt, now that the free money is burning out there may be some opportunities to pick from their corpses.


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 21, 2022)

Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen said:


> Most of these larger entities are literally Zombie companies living off revolving debt, now that the free money is burning out there may be some opportunities to pick from their corpses.


You think you could explain in a bit more detail? I understand what you're saying but I honestly can't think of an example.


----------



## Samuel Hyde (Nov 21, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> You think you could explain in a bit more detail? I understand what you're saying but I honestly can't think of an example.


I'm not sure if this is what he had in mind, but in 2020 Ford was literally defined as a zombie company at least by some investors.  The technical definition of a zombie company is a company that can't pay off its debt but has just enough cash flow to keep operating.

I'm being slightly facetious and I have a feeling wasn't intentionally using the technical definition to refer to any company in particular.  But either way it was intended the meaning is the same.  Companies were surviving on debt pretty much the same way that Americans were using their credit cards degenerately and now that interest rates are sky rocketing they are losing money hand over fist.









						What Are Zombie Stocks?
					

What Are Zombie Stocks? Zombie companies are typically saddled with high debt but can service liabilities with existing revenues.




					financhill.com
				











						Zombies
					

Zombies are companies that earn just enough money to continue operating and service debt, but are unable to pay off their debt.




					www.investopedia.com


----------



## Maurice Maine (Nov 27, 2022)

Dread First said:


> Obligatory warning I give to all young upstarts: if everyone on the planet simultaneously decided to drop out of the rat race, society across the globe would instantaneously collapse. We're _also_ in the early days of a global recession, so starting a new business will be even _more_ of an uphill battle for you. Also, you're literally asking for entrepreneurship advice from a forum whose merchandise is limited to autistic clothing and minted Sonichu silver. *No one* wants to do business with a person who consults autistic retards on the internet for advice. *You have been warned*.
> 
> There is no clear-cut way to "start" a business because everyone's starting point is fundamentally different. A young upstart in NYC face an extremely uphill battle getting _any_ type of business off the ground, and there is a high failure (i.e. shuttering in less than 5 years) rate. _However_, it must be said that NYC is also quite literally one of, if not _the _largest metropolitan regions in the entire USA. If you succeed and you have _sustained_ business, you're pretty much good to go indefinitely. A young upstart in Knoxville, however, has a different challenge: businesses are easy to start, but there's a very low ceiling for how much you can realistically grow because well... _everyone_'s able to get in on the action.
> 
> This is an extremely non-specific and hyperbolic example, and the reality is far more complex than I'd care to get into. But if you're sincerely concerned with starting a small business, I would look into the laws in your state/municipality to see what initial hurdles you'll have to overcome. If you balk at the cost of certifications, licensing, and all that other stuff, get back to work you filthy wagie.


Cyberflix was based in Knoxville. Good times.


----------



## Alcoholocaust II (Dec 18, 2022)

Here's what few people know: some companies have stock compensation which means they pay you an extra with shares instead of cash. This won't matter when it comes to larger companies but with small businesses (100-500 employees, <$1ar) after a few years you can easily tip the scales into becoming a significant shareholder with putting in an extra few bucks into their stock. Now you have voting power, you can inspect pretty much every relevant document and know your bosses dirty laundry. You can participate in corporate decision making. 



Spoiler: Legally very iffy



Now you don't have to beg your boss to give you a raise.


 After a while you find yourself running a company from the back door. Oh and dividends. If I were in that position I would think our company needs to reward our lovely shareholders with dividends. Wouldn't you? I know a guy who now has a salary almost equal to the owner. Or should I say the co-owner.


----------



## sharkfist (Jan 5, 2023)

Trying my best right now to take ownership of my own skillset. Getting fucked working a corporate job right now. Pay is good, the job is easy but the bossman is keeping ~75% of the profits without any input or effort to my work (excluding the laptop they sponsored me, paid that back through profits produced during my first week tho lol). That doesn't sit right with me.
I have been working sidegigs doing the same thing I do for my wageslave-job and the hourly pay is 3-4x what I earn from my job with so much less bullshit. Now I finally landed on a customer who I've made an offer about long term contractual work. If this lands, I'M OUT! Wish me luck, boys.


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey. I'm a retard manual laborer, who only works summers. I need to plan something to do in winters. I got a flatbed Chevy 2500 that I recently pulled the engine out of and rebuilt. I also was recently given a really awful nonworking forklift and trailer. If I get the forklift working non-shittily, you boys got any idea how to make money with this setup?


----------



## William Tyndale (Jan 6, 2023)

Just A Butt said:


> anyone who gets their business advice from kiwi farms deserves everything that's going to happen to them


Speak for yourself.  I’ve been self employed for over a decade.  


ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> Got a meeting with the brewery president so hopefully that's a good sign.


Remember, this guy gets multiple pitches a week. Be concise, focus on the product, and never forget this is about 1 thing:  how you’re going to make him money.  That’s all he wants to hear about.


----------



## William Tyndale (Jan 6, 2023)

Pandy Fackler said:


> Hey. I'm a retard manual laborer, who only works summers. I need to plan something to do in winters. I got a flatbed Chevy 2500 that I recently pulled the engine out of and rebuilt. I also was recently given a really awful nonworking forklift and trailer. If I get the forklift working non-shittily, you boys got any idea how to make money with this setup?


Trying to do work with a forklift that could go kaput at any moment is a recipe for disaster. Imagine a huge client asking you to do a job only to get there and spend all day trying to get your broken down forklift up and running.  

That being said, I think the fact that you rebuilt and engine is more intriguing than the fact that you have a forklift.  A mobile mechanic for people who need their car repaired NOW and who are willing to pay extra may be a lucrative alternative. Personally I’d sell the forklift for seed money after it’s running, unless you have a need for it.


----------



## William Tyndale (Jan 6, 2023)

sharkfist said:


> Trying my best right now to take ownership of my own skillset. Getting fucked working a corporate job right now. Pay is good, the job is easy but the bossman is keeping ~75% of the profits without any input or effort to my work (excluding the laptop they sponsored me, paid that back through profits produced during my first week tho lol). That doesn't sit right with me.
> I have been working sidegigs doing the same thing I do for my wageslave-job and the hourly pay is 3-4x what I earn from my job with so much less bullshit. Now I finally landed on a customer who I've made an offer about long term contractual work. If this lands, I'M OUT! Wish me luck, boys.


Don’t pin your hopes and dream on one client. If it doesn’t work out with them go find someone else. You have to keep on keepin’ on.  Also if you only have one client, you don’t have a business, they have a contractor.  (But the money will still be nice!)


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 7, 2023)

William Tyndale said:


> I’ve been self employed for over a decade.


then how come you don't know how to read?


----------



## William Tyndale (Jan 7, 2023)

Just A Butt said:


> then how come you don't know how to read?


I  wish I knew what this said.  :-(


----------



## sharkfist (Jan 7, 2023)

William Tyndale said:


> Don’t pin your hopes and dream on one client. If it doesn’t work out with them go find someone else. You have to keep on keepin’ on.  Also if you only have one client, you don’t have a business, they have a contractor.  (But the money will still be nice!)


I have other clients aswell, the one I mentioned might prove itself to be big enough to give me the scale I need to drop out of the rat race. But your point is valuable and should be taken note of by anyone reading this thread. Not betting it all on one customer is a smart way of diversifying your income as an entrepreneur.


----------



## Stoneheart (Wednesday at 1:28 AM)

Im currently working on my own MLM... the Plan is to build a security phone and selling it to the Cartels, the distribution model i plan to use is the well tested MLM formate. so Cartel members sell the phones to other Cartel members.


----------



## Stoneheart (Wednesday at 1:30 AM)

Im currently working on my own MLM... the Plan is to build a security phone and selling it to the Cartels, the distribution model i plan to use is the well tested MLM formate. so Cartel members sell the phones to other Cartel members.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Wednesday at 8:17 AM)

Like idk, but i would like to grow blue mushrooms because they are delicious. The problem is they only grow symbiotic to pines. But if I could figure out how to grow them without trees, I'd rake in the big bucks. Nah not really I'd just be fed for life.


----------

